# Muay Thai vs MMA



## SDUVAL

Hi all

Wanted some opinion and guidance from fighters or the well informed on MMA and Muay thai. 

I want to take up a fighting form that aint just guided at just the fitness or sport, but something that is applicable on the street as well the cage/ring

Any one got an opinion or advice on which is better or to start learning? mma or MT ? 

Also any recommended gyms that are fighters only gym would be great. Based in London,Uk 

Thanks in advance.

Peace


----------

